# 457 visa processing times April 2015



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

Dear Seniors,

I had applied for 457 visa along with two dependants on 02-04-2015. I was requested Form 80 and the medicals on 07-04-2105. Form 80 was uploaded on 09-04-2015 and the medicals were uploaded by the clinic on 10-04-2015.

Can anybody please suggest what are the current processing times for 457 visa (Brisbane Centre of Excellence) for applicants with Indian passports and whether it is advisable to contact DIBP on the general email id provided to enquire the status of our application?

Timelines till now:

Nomination approved: 25-03-2015
457 visa filed: 02-04-2015
additional info and medicals requested: 07-04-2014
additional info and medicals upmloaded: 10-04-2015
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

dpkachef said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I had applied for 457 visa along with two dependants on 02-04-2015. I was requested Form 80 and the medicals on 07-04-2105. Form 80 was uploaded on 09-04-2015 and the medicals were uploaded by the clinic on 10-04-2015.
> 
> ...


I lodged my 457 nomination and visa application on 8th april and received the grant letter on 20th april. You should expect to receive the grant soon, good luck!


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Please join below link for those who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and for sharing your timeline. 

In my case, since additional info was requested, it is probably taking time. I thought of sending an email to DIBP today to enquire about the status and then decided against it. What could be a reasonable time estimate beyond which we should enquire on mail or phone with DIBP. Also, is there any specific time on which the Visa grant mails are dispatched from DIBP as otherwise we end up checking our inbox the whole day.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

dpkachef said:


> Thanks for the reply and for sharing your timeline.
> 
> In my case, since additional info was requested, it is probably taking time. I thought of sending an email to DIBP today to enquire about the status and then decided against it. What could be a reasonable time estimate beyond which we should enquire on mail or phone with DIBP. Also, is there any specific time on which the Visa grant mails are dispatched from DIBP as otherwise we end up checking our inbox the whole day.


I dont think it will make sense to email them and check the status when they already have published the timelines (3 months for high risk countries) in their website. In my case, my MARA received the email sometime around 10AM IST. Dont you have acces to check the status of your application through your IMMI account?


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

I have filed the application as an individual and have not hired a MA. I have access to IMMI account and keep checking that as well. 

Do the MAs really do active liasoning to expedite the application? or is it the same as when we file as an individual.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

dpkachef said:


> I have filed the application as an individual and have not hired a MA. I have access to IMMI account and keep checking that as well.
> 
> Do the MAs really do active liasoning to expedite the application? or is it the same as when we file as an individual.


Its the same actually, MAs dont relly do any magic


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

I have read on this forum that 457 visa grant timing also depends on the date of commencement of the proposed job with the nominating employer. For example, if the date of commencement is 1st May 2015, then the visa will not be granted before 3rd April 2015 (a time period of 28 days before the commencement of the Job). Is this information true?


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

dpkachef said:


> I have read on this forum that 457 visa grant timing also depends on the date of commencement of the proposed job with the nominating employer. For example, if the date of commencement is 1st May 2015, then the visa will not be granted before 3rd April 2015 (a time period of 28 days before the commencement of the Job). Is this information true?


Not really. My wife's date of joining is in june but we got our visas in april itself. One reason might be that we already had a valid visitor visa to australia and have travelled to sydney in march, that might have helped in faster processing


----------



## dpkachef (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info..it helped clear a lot of doubts regarding this issue...

Anyway... still keeping my patience in this frustrating wait for Visa..


----------



## Varunmalhotra24 (Jan 28, 2015)

dpkachef said:


> Thanks for the info..it helped clear a lot of doubts regarding this issue...
> 
> Anyway... still keeping my patience in this frustrating wait for Visa..


Dont worry you should receive your grant soon! Good luck


----------



## gohar (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear all
My employer applied for buisness sposorship approval and my nomination approval as well on 28 may 2015....
But still waiting for approval really getting so frustated ......
Please friends share me ur experiences why taking so loooong.....
Please how much time it will take can someone tell me ........


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

gohar said:


> Dear all
> My employer applied for buisness sposorship approval and my nomination approval as well on 28 may 2015....
> But still waiting for approval really getting so frustated ......
> Please friends share me ur experiences why taking so loooong.....
> Please how much time it will take can someone tell me ........


Gohar any updates??


----------

